# Mass Effect Fehlermeldung: Rendering thread exception: General protection fault!



## Kreon (10. August 2009)

Hi, 
ich hab folgende Fehlermeldung bei Mass Effect:
www.bilder-space.de/show.php

Mein System: siehe Signatur, Vista 64 bit und bevor Herb fragt: ja, alle Treiber und Windows sind aktuell (du solltest dir diese Frage als Signatur speichern, das würde die jeden Tag 10 Minuten Schreibarbeit ersparen    )


MassEffect wurde auch schon bei der Dateiausführungsverhinderung als Ausnahme eingetragen und als Admin gestartet - ohne Erfolg. Der Fehler tritt alle 1-2 Stunden auf, unabhängig wie lange der PC oder das Spiel schon läuft. Temperaturen sind im Normalbereich.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. August 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab folgende Fehlermeldung bei Mass Effect:
> www.bilder-space.de/show.php
> 
> ...


Installier mal den neuesten Patch zu Mass Effect.
Schafft das Abhilfe?


----------



## Kreon (10. August 2009)

Patch 1.01 ist natürlich drauf und der neue Patch lässt ja bekanntlich schon seit April auf sich warten.


----------



## ShiZon (10. August 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> Patch 1.01 ist natürlich drauf und der neue Patch lässt ja bekanntlich schon seit April auf sich warten.


   Was werkelt denn für eine Graka in deinem Rechner?  :-o


----------



## ShiZon (10. August 2009)

Doppelpost  Bitte löschen, liegt wohl an der neuen Forensoftware


----------



## Kreon (10. August 2009)

eine 8800gts 512 mb mit dem Treiber 186.18
Und kommt mir nicht damit, ich brauch den ALLERneusten Beta-Treiber. Das Spiel ist ja schon alt, dann muss es auch mit nem "alten" Treiber laufen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. August 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> eine 8800gts 512 mb mit dem Treiber 186.18
> Und kommt mir nicht damit, ich brauch den ALLERneusten Beta-Treiber. Das Spiel ist ja schon alt, dann muss es auch mit nem "alten" Treiber laufen.


   Für deine Grafikkarte ist afaik schon ein neuerer Treiber draussen: 190.38, sofern ich mich nicht verguckt habe. 
Mit WHQL-Logo.


----------



## Kreon (10. August 2009)

Das ist es ja, was ich meine. Denken die Jungs von Nvidia, dass ich nichts besseres zu tun hätte, als jede Woche meinen Grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren?!
Und außerdem, was wäre, wenn es wirklich am Grafiktreiber liegen würde (was es nicht tut) und ich das Spiel schon vor einem Jahr gespielt hätte als es noch keinen 190.xx gab?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. August 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> Das ist es ja, was ich meine. Denken die Jungs von Nvidia, dass ich nichts besseres zu tun hätte, als jede Woche meinen Grafiktreiber zu aktualisieren?!
> Und außerdem, was wäre, wenn es wirklich am Grafiktreiber liegen würde (was es nicht tut) und ich das Spiel schon vor einem Jahr gespielt hätte als es noch keinen 190.xx gab?


   Versuch es, schaden kann's dir nicht.


Du kannst erst davon überzeugt sein, wenn du es ausprobierst.  

Und sooo lange dauert die Installation eines neueren Grafikkarten-Treiber auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Kreon (11. August 2009)

Wie ich es schon ahnte, ändert auch der neue Treiber nichts an den Abstürzen.

Aber ich habe noch ein neues Problem (sowohl mit dem alten als auch dem neuen Grafiktreiber):

www.bilder-space.de/show.php

Auf dem ganzen Planeten (auf dem man _Liara_ T'Soni finden muss) habe ich diese hässlichen schwarze Schatten.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. August 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wie ich es schon ahnte, ändert auch der neue Treiber nichts an den Abstürzen.
> 
> Aber ich habe noch ein neues Problem (sowohl mit dem alten als auch dem neuen Grafiktreiber):
> 
> ...


   Hast du schon andere Spiel getestet? Möglicherweise gibt es dort ähnliche Grafikfehler. Mass Effect nutzt doch afaik die Unreal-Engine, hast du noch ein paar Spiele, die die auch nutzen?

Womöglich hat deine Pixelschleuder nen hauwech. :-o


----------



## Kreon (11. August 2009)

In der letzten Zeit habe ich nur Dead Space, Trackmania, Grid, Bioshock, Stranglehold und Fallout 3 gespielt, alles ohne Grafikfehler.


----------



## ShiZon (11. August 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit habe ich nur Dead Space, Trackmania, Grid, Bioshock, Stranglehold und Fallout 3 gespielt, alles ohne Grafikfehler.


   Microsoft.NET 3.5 ist auch drauf?


----------



## Kreon (11. August 2009)

ja klar, alles aktuell, Klein-Herb!


----------



## Meai (15. August 2009)

neu installieren


----------



## alceleniel (25. August 2009)

Patch 1.02, der seit heute erhältlich ist, soll nun diesen Fehler beheben.

Erhältlich ist er bspw. hier


----------

